# My Experience of getting PCC from Chandigarh, India



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi All,

I just wanted to share my experience of getting PCC from Chandigarh, India Passport Office.

I have taken PCC twice from Chandigarh Passport.

1) First Time For Australia.

I applied in the month of December 2014(25). Took the appointment and paid fees online. Went to Passport office, they didnt check any document except my Passport and its photocopy. They also didn't give PCC on same day instead raised a Police Verification which was done in next 2 days only. In total 15-20 days they completed all things and PCC was ready by 11th Jan 2015. I collected it on 16th Jan 2015. On PCC, issuance date was 15th only because they will print it on same day when you will go to collect it. They will also mention it on Passport.

2) Second time for Canada

First, I booked an appointment and paid fees online. Then I realised that if they again go for Police Verification than it may take more time. So I filled one more application without paying fee and went for Walkin just a week before my actual appointment. So I was having two applications one with paid fees and appointment date and other without paying fee and no appointment date.
Remember, for walkin you dont have to pay the fee, its a requirement.
After I went to Passport office I enquired about my other application(paid fee) and they didnt take the fee and gave me the token on my booked appointment application which was actually one week later.(I was thinking they will charge it again)

All went well and I received the PCC on same day, I dont know whats the criteria of getting the PCC on same day even the staff was not aware of this. On token issuing counter, I was told that you will get to know whether you will get PCC today or not after going inside. At counter A, I asked again, he said, if applying in 6 months or 1 year of passport issuance, you get it on same day. And at last counter(C), the officer gave it on the spot after checking that I had received it on 15 Jan.

So it depends upon the Officer at the last counter, Because my passport was issued 4 years back and last PCC was issued almost 7 months back.

Thanks 
Silvi


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

Silvi6 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience of getting PCC from Chandigarh, India Passport Office.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your experience, this was quite helpful. I went today for PCC for Australia at PSK Chandigarh and went with the same process as you did for Australia. 

After submitting the file, I was given a receipt and told that PCC will be issued post verification even if the address is same as on passport (perhaps because I renewed my passport 3 years back). They advised that I will receive a message and should drop by the Passport office the next day of receiving message anytime between 9 to 11 am to collect my PCC.

Cheers!


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

goodtimes said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience, this was quite helpful. I went today for PCC for Australia at PSK Chandigarh and went with the same process as you did for Australia.
> 
> After submitting the file, I was given a receipt and told that PCC will be issued post verification even if the address is same as on passport (perhaps because I renewed my passport 3 years back). They advised that I will receive a message and should drop by the Passport office the next day of receiving message anytime between 9 to 11 am to collect my PCC.
> 
> Cheers!


I can give one more advise here. No need to go just next day to get the PCC as they said. Though you may go. But go only when you have time or your application submission deadline is not approaching. Reason being, they print the PCC letter with the date on which you will go to collect. So if you are going to submit PCC after a month then get it collected just few days before with latest date which will help you in your IED.

Thanks
Silvi


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Guys , I've few queries over here 
Since also frm Chandigarh , can anyone confirm if the background check is indeed happening ?
If yes what is the timeline for complete background check ?


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

int*MarTiNi said:


> Hi Guys , I've few queries over here
> Since also frm Chandigarh , can anyone confirm if the background check is indeed happening ?
> If yes what is the timeline for complete background check ?


Got my PCC today from PSK Chandigarh. Here is the timeline: 
PCC Appointment PSK: 17 Aug 2015
Police Verification: 19 Aug 2015
PCC Ready Message: 21 Aug 2015
PCC Received from PSK: 24 Aug 2015

After Police verification the Inspector asked me when do I need the PCC, I replied ASAP. He suggested that I can take the verification documents myself and submit them to the Security Branch at SP Office as this will expedite the process by a couple of days at least.

I was fine with that and submitted the verification documents by hand. The very next day I received the message from PSK that PCC is ready and I can collect it anytime by visiting them. As it was a Friday and as I received the message in the afternoon, I preferred going there on Monday (today) at 9:00 am. I got the PCC in about 40 minutes. Passport and self attested photocopy of passport pages was the only thing required in getting the PCC from PSK Chandigarh. I hope it helps. Cheers!


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

All, a noob question. When applying for PCC while filling up the online form, the country for which PCC is required should be Australia, right?

Also, is PCC required for all applicants irrespective of their age?


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

basilmabraham said:


> All, a noob question. When applying for PCC while filling up the online form, the country for which PCC is required should be Australia, right?
> 
> Also, is PCC required for all applicants irrespective of their age?


Yes
Yes


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

basilmabraham said:


> All, a noob question. When applying for PCC while filling up the online form, the country for which PCC is required should be Australia, right?
> 
> Also, is PCC required for all applicants irrespective of their age?


Yes
NO - Required only if you are over the age of 16.


----------



## goodtimes (Dec 1, 2014)

PCC is required for all applications over the age of 16.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

basilmabraham said:


> All, a noob question. When applying for PCC while filling up the online form, the country for which PCC is required should be Australia, right?
> 
> Also, is PCC required for all applicants irrespective of their age?


Yes, Australia, and No- required only from applicants over 16 years of age.


----------



## basilmabraham (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification everyone.


----------



## Mike95 (Aug 17, 2014)

What documents are needed for verification?

Address on my passport is that of my old home, while address on my wife and child's passports is that of our new home (permanent one) 

Will I be needing separate documents for each address?


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes, Ofcourse separate documents will be needed different addresses. You need to show your address proof as per matching address in Passport and similarly for your spouse and child.

Silvi


----------



## heena.b (Sep 5, 2019)

*PCC Not received*

hello guys,

It has been a month and above I have no clue where my PCC is pending, below are the details of my application:- 
I visited RPO Office last on 19th Aug’19 and was informed 4 years PCC report is okay for Noida , the current address where I am residing and 1 year need to be confirmed by Patiala, Punjab (my permanent address)

Application date - 29/07/2019 
RPO Visited last - 19/08/2019


Please advise what shall I do.


----------

